# Filing IRS form 8891



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I was a US / Canadian dual citizen who had not filed US taxes since moving to Canada over 30 years ago. Because I was planning to expatriate from the US, in 2011 I started back filing my taxes to 2006. My tax preparer never bothered filing form 8891 with my 1040 and now I am going back to correct this oversight on his part. 

I have received conflicting information and am looking for some advice. On one side I have been told that I should file 8891 going back to 2002 because that is when the form originated. On the other hand I was told, that since I only started back filing my taxes to 2006, that I should only complete form 8891 to 2006 and make that the first year that I elect to defer income for my RRSPs. 

Any suggestions (especially those based on experience and/or law) would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

